# Kraft-Mangel?



## splen (3. Mai 2007)

Tach zusammen!

Ich wollte mal nachfragen, wie es anderen Wächtern so mit dem Vorrat an Kraft ergeht. Wenn ich in einer Instanz bin und bei dickeren Pulls mehrere Mobs gleichzeitig auf mir halten muss, geht mir ziemlich schnell der Saft aus. Derzeit schrecke ich aber eher noch davor zurück, bei den Items mehr auf Regeneration als auf Macht und Vitalität zu gehen.

Wie macht ihr das?

splen


----------



## Flinx_in_Flux (8. Mai 2007)

splen schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das?



Mehr Pausieren zwischen den Kämpfen, rushen ist sowieso doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ist aber manchmal schwer, die Gefährten davon zu überzeugen.

Flinx


----------



## Thrawns (8. Mai 2007)

Also bisher habe ich eher zuviel Kraft. Kann aber auch noch nicht sagen, wie das später aussehen wird. Bin ja erst Level 15 ;P


----------



## splen (10. Mai 2007)

Flinx_in_Flux schrieb:


> Mehr Pausieren zwischen den Kämpfen, rushen ist sowieso doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich dachte eigentlich mehr an das Kraft-Mangement während den Kämpfen. In den Instanzen gibts ja desöfteren recht große Pulls mit 3-4 Elite-Mobs, die unter Umständen noch Kraft absaugen oder ein Gift verteilen, das Kraft abzieht. Sicher hat man evtl. nen Kundigen dabei, der Kraft verteilen kann, oder nen Schurken,d er gezielt ne Conjunction auslöst, aber mich würds eher interessieren, ob ihr schon bei den eigenen Stats darauf achtet.

Mit Level 15 hab ich auch noch keine Problemem gehabt, aber du wirst recht bald mal ins große Hügelgrab gehen und da wirst du vermutlich das erste mal sehen, was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



splen


----------



## Azrok (14. Mai 2007)

Ich habe die selben Probleme gehabt, aber ab Lev 28 bekommt man eine neue Fertigkeit mir der man alle 5 Minuten den Gegner/n Kraft absaugen kann. Je mehr Gegner da sind je mehr Kraft erhält man.
Und natürlich sollte man gerade auch in Instanzen beim Manöver einfach den Kraftschub wählen, also blau halt.
Denn das ist meiner Meinung nach wichtiger als Heal oder Dmg . . . 
Und von daher hab ich damit eigentlich mittlerweile auch keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Aurengur (22. Mai 2007)

Kraftprobleme kenne ich ebenso als Wächter. Wenn es nur ein oder zwei Mobs sind, ist es ja kein Problem, doch wenn man in einer Instanz ist, und mehrere Mobs kommen, die dann vielleicht auch noch Elitegegner sind, dann ist es mit der Kraft schnell mal vorbei. Als Wächter sollst du ja Aggro halten, und da gestaltet sich das (Troll auf der Wetterspitze) doch schon etwas Problematischer.

Wenn du keine Kraft mehr hast, funktioniert der Aggroaufbau auch nicht mehr, und der Teufelskreis des Aggro-Ping-Pongs beginnt. 

Die Frage stellt sich Primär, welchen Nutzenfaktor beim Tanken gewisse Fertigkeiten bringen, und welche man wann und wie einsetzt. Ich denke, dass man das noch nicht ganz genau sagen kann, da die Erfahrungswerte noch dementsprechend gering sind.


----------



## Centekhor (18. Juli 2007)

Ich hab letztens die letzte quest des ersten Buchs erledigt ... nach jeder Mob-Gruppe war die Kraft alle, wurde in den Kämpfen bisweilen schon brenzlig ... bin aber erst lvl18 ...


----------



## Aurengur (18. Juli 2007)

Ich hab im späteren Verlauf des Spiels festgestellt (Level 38) dass einem Tank dort auch die Kraft ausgehen kann. Auch wenn man seine Traits dementsprechend setzt, um Kraft zurückzugewinnen, oder mann skills einsetzt. 

Bei Angriffen mit Einhandwaffen ist es finde ich zumindest seht kraftaufwendig. Wächterschild, Irritierender Schlag, Schildblock und danach die Blockaktiven Skills rauben schnell mal die Kraft. 

Ich würde nicht sagen, dass ich überhaupt keine Probleme habe mit der Kraft in kämpfen.


----------



## M_of_D (18. Juli 2007)

dafür habt ihr doch bei Gruppenquests den Kundigen, der schiebt euch immer Kraft zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (18. Juli 2007)

Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob das der Kundige auch macht, und da geh ich lieber auf nummer sicher, und versuche mir die Kraft dementsprechend so einzuteilen, dass der Kundige es nötigenfalls dem Barden geben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (19. Juli 2007)

auch der Kundige ist nicht immer perfekt... Die sind auch mit decursen beschäftigt und müssen mehrere Sachen im Auge behalten. Vorrangig ist schon, wie Auren gesagt hat, der Barde das Hauptaugenmerk. Wenn Barde keine Kraft mehr hat, dann ist auch der Wächter tot. Was anderes ists wenn man eingespielt ist, und die Spielweise des anderen kennt...


----------



## M_of_D (19. Juli 2007)

also der Kundige schafft es 2 Leute, meistens Wächter und Barde, mit Kraft zu versorgen. Sind jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen und das Kraftabgeben ist eine Sache von 1 sec 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (19. Juli 2007)

Also schaffen tut ich es zB als Kundiger im mom insgesamt 3x Kraft zu teilen, bevor meine Kraft alle ist. Nur was ntutz es dem Kundigen seine ganze Kraft aufzuteilen? Schließlich braucht der auch noch Kraft um die ToT´s zu machen und zu debuffen und im Notfall mitzuheilen. Klar kann er von den Gegner wieder kraft abziehen, aber weiterdecursed sollte auch werden. Und wenn dann muss man das ganze "Kraftabsauegn" ausnutzen, weils doch nen relativ langen CD hat...
Aber egal, hier gehts ja nicht um den Kundigen, sondern den Wächter...

Es ist jedenfalls nicht dumm, dass man sich nen gewissen Kraft-Vorrat aufspart, für eventuelle Notfälle.


----------



## Aurengur (19. Juli 2007)

Ich finde es ja selbst sehr angenehm, dass der Kundige Kraft geben kann, doch es ist nicht immer alles Gruppenspiel was abläuft, und soviele Kundige gibt es auch wieder nicht, die immer in der nähe, oder in der gruppe sind. 

Der Wächter besitzt schon möglichkeiten an Kraft zu kommen, bzw sich diese einzuteilen, doch sind eben nach kämpfen Regenerationsphasen unvermeidlich. 

3 Gegner sollten aber für einen Wächter nicht wirklich eine grobe herausforderung darstellen, solange muss seine Kraft doch reichen.


----------



## Cyberflips (14. August 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Also bisher habe ich eher zuviel Kraft. Kann aber auch noch nicht sagen, wie das später aussehen wird. Bin ja erst Level 15 ;P



hehe. ja mit 15 kannst du das wirklich noch nicht beurteilen. Hier hast du ja noch gar keine Skills die wirklich Kraft verbrauchen^^
Warte mal, kommt später noch...


----------



## Cyberflips (14. August 2008)

Ja das mit der Kraft ist so ein Ding.

Das Problem  (was ich auch selbst im Detail noch nicht einwandfrei in den Griff bekommen habe) ist die Tatsache, daß der Wächter sehr viele gute "Tankfunktionen" hat, die er sich aber im Spiel geschickt einteilen muss. Man ist dann leicht versucht zuviel des Guten um sich zu schmeissen oder es ist immer Gefahr das man zu hektisch wird, wenn sich die Aggro schlecht anfühlt, oder wenn man wie wild alles raushaut, ist man schnell ook^^  
Cooles Mangement seiner Skills und gute Übersicht über Gruppen und Kampfzustand hilft da natürlich sine Kraft entsprechend zu verwalten. Das ist aber natürlich leichter gesagt als getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es kommt aber auch auf viel die Gruppe an. Wenn man in einer Instanz rusht und die Gruppe schnell nach vorne treibt und die Regeneration fehlt (am besten noch wenn sich Barden und Kundige einen Mist um den Zustand des Tanks scheren) muss man entweder hart "Stop" rufen, oder entsprechend mit seinen CDs und seiner Reg kämpfen. 
Ich denke die Situation kennt jeder Wächter und besonders bei Randomgruppen muss man sich immer auf die Situation einstellen.
Man sollte dem wächter vor jeder neuen Gegnergruppe oder Kampfsituation Zeit geben die mittelbaren CDs und die Kraft zu reggen. Das sind 10-15 sekunden zwischen den Kämpfen, die aber dem Wächter das Leben und auch der Gruppe erleichtern. 

Ich denke das ist der Hauptgrund für chronischen Kraftmangel. Die Gruppe muss mit ihrem Wächter denken und ihm die Zeit geben und das auch verstehen. In den Kämpfen kann man sich das meistens noch ganz gut einteilen und mit Hilfe seiner Barden und Kundigen geht einem dann mit ein wenig Mangagement auch die Kraft nicht aus.
Nur nach einem heftigen Kampf ist eben auch erstmal die Puste weg und diese Regzeit muss dann halt sein.
Ist metaphorisch gesehen wie die Sache mit der Batterie - wenn man ihr keine Zeit zum richtig aufladen gibt und sie meistens nur mit halber Ladung mitschleppt, ist meistens dann der Saft zu Ende, wenn man ihn dringend bräuchte und im Schneegestöber im Stau steht (viele werden jetzt wissen was ich meine)

Letztendlich wissen viele die keinen Wächter spielen gar nicht, was wir als Wächter für Managements betreiben müssen. Kraft, Aggro, Stellungsspiel und Fertigkeiten-Auswahl... das alles in Verbindung mit Zeit (CDs, Ressourcen etc.) und im Zusammenspiel miteinander. Wir haben da schon einen ausgefüllten Job 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trambolin (8. September 2008)

Najaa, also mein Wächtertwink ist jetzt 42 und hat zur zeit eher keine kraft probleme, es gab ne zeit (ca. 36) da hatte ich auch dauernd keine kraft, aber jetzt habe ich den Trait ausgerüstet, mit dem man bei jedem Blocken Kraft bekommt, das erleichtert die Sache schon ziemlich, zusätzlich habe ich mir die stählernen Elbenrüstungen geschmiedet, will heißen ich habe ca. 2800 Moral, was meiner meinung nach ausreichend ist für 42 und 1750 Kraft. Heute habe ich mit einer Gruppe ohne Kundigen Blutschwinge gemacht, wir sind richtig schnell durch die Drachen gestürmt und haben nur vor dem Boss eine kleine pause gemacht. Bei Blutschwinge hab ich dann auch alles raus gehauen, was ich an Aggro fertigkeiten habe (war nötig weil wir zwei 46 damage drescher hatten) und hatte am Ende des Kampfes (ca. 5 Minuten) noch gut 1/4 von meiner Kraft. Ich würde sagen, es kommt einfach darauf an welche Traits man hat (Parieren und blocken) und andererseits auf die Items. Kleiner Tipp: Wenn ihr mit ca. lvl 40 noch keine guten items habt, macht die Questreihe in Aughaire bei Crannog da bekommt ihr das Fém-Set, welches relativ ausgewogen zwischen moral und Kraft ist. Ab 42 könnt ihr euch ja dann sowiso die elbenstahl rüstung bauen bzw. kaufen. Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (8. September 2008)

Ich habe nie Kraftprobleme, nur, wenn ich überwältigen anmache, das kostet zu viel.

Ach ja, die Signatur-Priester in Angmar können Kraft rauben, das tut auch weh.

Wichtig ist meiner Auffassung anch, beim Solo-Spiel auf die Aggro-Skills zu verzichten, die Parry-Haltung reinzutun und die Vergeltungs-Skills rauzufeueren - die machen einfach bei mir eine großteil des Schadens.
In der Parier-Haltung periere ich nämlich gerade gegen Gegner, die niedriger sind, fast die hälfte der Schläge und kann so fast konstant meine Vergeltung und die Folgeskills benutzen.


----------



## Aurengur (8. September 2008)

Wenn man von Kraftarmut spricht, dann sollte man hier zwischen Solo- und Gruppenspiel/Instanzen trennen.
Im Soloplay kann man fast keien Kraftprobleme bekommen, selbst wenn man nur einen Kraftwert von 1800 oder so hat. 

Im Instnazspiel, ist dann der Kundi die Tankstelle für den Wächter, sofern vorhanden, sonst ein Schurke mit Kombos, oder vielleicht ein Waffi, der anstatt mal Roter Nebel auch gerne mal die Kraft rausbläst, wenn ein gegner gestorben ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Aggroskills verzichten im Sologame?
Naja, wenn man "Irritierender Schlag auf drei gegner machen kann, dann Fegender Schnitt, und dann noch in der Parade den anderen AE hat, dann teilt man doch gut schaden aus, oder sehe ich das falsch? Dann der Schildstoß (nicht der aus der Blockstraße, ich verwechsle da ab und an die namen) macht auch gut schaden, warum diesen nicht verwenden und das Wächterschild bringt meine Block/Paradewahrscheinlichkeiten hoch, also warum nicht? Bringt doch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übewältigen bringt auch nur bei maximal 3 Gegnern etwas, danach wird es einfach zu schwierig mit dem Zweihänder, und da sollte man dann auch auf eine schöne einhand mit Schild wechseln. Schwerter sind mal abzuraten, weil die zuwenig Burst rauswerfen und aufgrund ihrer schnellen Einsatzbereitschaft viel Kraftaufwendiger sind. Äxte und Streitkolben mit 2,2 - 2,4 sind hier Schadenstechnisch bessere varianten. Im instanzplay für Aggroaufbau sind Schwerter und schnelle Kolben wieder besser, außer man ist Zwerg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja... der Wächter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eorlwulf (7. November 2008)

Hi! Ich bin beim durchstöbern des Forums grade auf diesen Threat gestoßen...
Das mit den Waffen zum Schluß finde ich jetzt höchst interessant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich hab als Mensch ja den Schwertbonus, weswegen ich auch nur Schwerter verwende (2Hand zum Farmen mit "Überwältigen" und eben Einhand- wenns mal etwas mehr wird und Inis). WIe siehts denn mit dem Speer aus, den man aus der Klassenquest bekommt? Ich hab noch nie Speere verwendet, vielleicht kann mir jemand die Vorzüge und Eigenschaften der Dinger etwas näher bringen?
Zum Thema Kraft: Ich liege derzeit bei etwa 1.770 Kraft und 3.900 Moral. Ausgehen tut mir die Kraft eigentlich nur in Extremsituationen und in der Annuminas-Ini 1... In der Spalte (habe bisher nur ab ID7 gemacht) war ich bislang nur als Off-Tank unterwegs und auch da hat die Kraft bisher gut gereicht. Allerdings Tanke ich dann auch wirklich nur (und hau meine Taunts raus) und mache praktisch gar keinen Schaden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beste Grüße, Eo


----------



## Aurengur (18. November 2008)

Kurze Antwort:
Je langsamer deine Waffe ist, desto weniger Kraft wirst du brauchen, da die Anwendungsverzögerung der Fertigkeiten von der Waffengeschwindigkeit abhängen. 
Bie schnellen Waffen benötigst du eben etwas mehr Kraft. 

Als Tipp zum Tanken, kann ich dazu sagen, dass ich schon mit jeder Waffengeschwindigkeit versucht habe zu Tanken, nur um zu sehen, wie es sich verhält. Nimm ne Waffe mit Geschwindigkeit 2,0 oder 2,2 denn je mehr anwendungen du machen kannst an Fertigkeiten, desto mehr Aggro kannst du auch aufbauen, das ist der Trick, aber ist deine Waffe zu schnell, brauchst eben einen Kundi, der dich perma mit Kraft versorgt, zumindest geht das mir als MT so in der Spalte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

